

Turns out Google may just be your garden-variety monopoly after all - puppetsock
http://money.cnn.com/2007/08/06/technology/google_schlender.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2007080706

======
pg
This writer is either the stooge of the carriers, or not very sharp.

The most revealing phrase is "forcing the agency into an auction for spectrum
that would arguably have far less business value." The government is supposed
to be operating in the interests of its citizens, not creating artificial
scarcity so businesses can charge them a lot.

------
jsjenkins168
I don't know how someone could consider Google's 4 demands as being designed
only to benefit Google. Those 4 demands benefited USERS, is that not obvious?
I thought it would have been but I guess the telco lobbyists did a good job of
convincing certain people otherwise. This guy is basically preaching the exact
same thing as the dissenting FCC commissioners.

Perfect example of our wonderful govt ignoring citizen interests in favor of
those of the lobbyists.

This guy is beating a dead horse anyway, the ruling has already happened and
is done. Its really just a matter who participates in the auction and who
comes through in the clutch. I dont see GOOG shareholders being happy with
them spending the amount of money that the telcos will be able to however..
especially if the carriers collude. This understanding could have been the
reason why google tried to instate these rules to begin with.

------
ph0rque
> If they [existing telecoms] pay billions for spectrum, shouldn't they be
> entitled to use it as they see fit? What are we, communists?

Didn't you get the memo, Mr. Schlender? Communists are so last century. The
bad guys of this centry are terrorists, not communists.

